# Smith Vantage Problem



## ShinigamiZR (Jan 19, 2012)

I had the same problem. Try dialing it out as much as you can, wiggling it around a little, then redialing it


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

LukeRyan said:


> I just got my Smith Vantage helmet in the mail and it looks great and feels amazing!!! The only problem is, the BOA dial in the back is only adjusting one side of the helmet...Has anybody else had this problem? Should I send it back to Smith?


Dude, I have both the Vantage and the Transport. 

Same thing happened to me: only one side moves! 
In fact, I don't even know how to get both sides moving at the same time, consistently.

It's BS. I thought and expected that "BOA" was going to be the best working dial-adjustment system out there. Turns out I was wrong.

I was so dumbfounded when I discovered how horribly it worked.


----------



## LukeRyan (Jan 12, 2012)

ShinigamiZR said:


> I had the same problem. Try dialing it out as much as you can, wiggling it around a little, then redialing it


I've messed around with it and it still only adjusts one side!! Were you able to get it so that both sides dial in at the same time?? If so, how?? Surely this isn't supposed to be how Smith's "BOA" system works...only adjusts one freakin' side!?!? C'mon man!!!!


----------



## LukeRyan (Jan 12, 2012)

I've also noticed that when I dial the "BOA" out as far as it can go, A little string looking thing pops out of one of the sides. I was wondering if maybe this is contributing to the fact that both sides aren't dialing in at the aame time...HELP!!!!


----------



## LukeRyan (Jan 12, 2012)

I just spoke with a representative from Smith regarding the BOA "problem" and he basically told me that that's how the helmet is supposed to work. He said it's supposed to only pinch from one side and then the BOA will automatically center itself once it's sitting on your dome. Hope that helps anyone that had the same question as I.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

LukeRyan said:


> I just spoke with a representative from Smith regarding the BOA "problem" and he basically told me that that's how the helmet is supposed to work. He said it's supposed to only pinch from one side and then the BOA will automatically center itself once it's sitting on your dome. Hope that helps anyone that had the same question as I.



Hmmm, sounds like we got jipped by the Smith rep. :laugh:

If that's really how it's supposed to work, then I consider it to be a horrible design or he's lying.

The system is just stupid with one side working. It makes it look like its malfunctioning. 
Bad designed on Smith and BOA's part.


----------



## LukeRyan (Jan 12, 2012)

d15 said:


> Hmmm, sounds like we got jipped by the Smith rep. :laugh:
> 
> If that's really how it's supposed to work, then I consider it to be a horrible design or he's lying.
> 
> ...


Although I agree that it doesn't seem like the greatest design, it still gets the job done. It makes the helmet a lot more snug on my head and although it does only pinch from one side, it's not like I feel more pressure coming from that certain side you know? According to the rep. it's supposed to center itself after you've dialed it in on your dome...


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

LukeRyan said:


> Although I agree that it doesn't seem like the greatest design, it still gets the job done. It makes the helmet a lot more snug on my head and although it does only pinch from one side, it's not like I feel more pressure coming from that certain side you know? According to the rep. it's supposed to center itself after you've dialed it in on your dome...


Actually, to me, it really does feel like only one side is tighter. Because of that I didn't even bother dialing it up. I loosened it up to its default position and pretty much left it.


----------



## LukeRyan (Jan 12, 2012)

d15 said:


> Actually, to me, it really does feel like only one side is tighter. Because of that I didn't even bother dialing it up. I loosened it up to its default position and pretty much left it.


Just did this: try dialing it up while its on your head then moving it side to side to equalize the pressure on both sides. When I took the helmet off of my head, the BOA was perfectly centered.


----------

